# The One Minute Brick Wall



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, brick paneling. In my small shop putting up brick paneling to cover my lumber (and general junk) shelves worked out so much better than I thought that I decided to make a short video of it. 

It hides the clutter, helps with the dust, and makes the shop WAY more pleasant to be in than I could have guessed.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey Paul - I like your hints and videos a lot. Thank you for sharing them!


----------

